# Probleme mit emerge -upD world nach Profile-update. [gelöst]

## Martux

Hallo.

Ich halte mein System eigentlich ziemlich aktuell mit emerge -uD world. Das klappte auch die ganze Zeit sehr gut.

Neulich hat mir Portage vorgeschlagen 

```

emerge -n '>=sys-apps/portage-2.0.51'

cd /etc/

rm make.profile

ln -s ../usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/x86/2005.0/2.4 make.profile

```

zu machen. Seitdem habe ich beim emerge -upD world folgendes Problem:

```

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy ">=sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.6.5" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.6.8.1-r2 (masked by: profile)

- sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.6.11 (masked by: profile, -* keyword)

- sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.6.8.1-r4 (masked by: profile, ~x86 keyword)

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or

section 2.2 "Software Availability" in the Gentoo Handbook.

!!!    (dependency required by "sys-libs/glibc-2.3.4.20041102-r1" [ebuild])

!!! Problem with ebuild sys-libs/zlib-1.2.2

!!! Possibly a DEPEND/*DEPEND problem.

!!! Depgraph creation failed.

```

Ich verstehe nicht, wieso er mir =sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.6.5 installieren möchte, wo ich doch eigentlich vor längerer Zeit die 

sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.6.8.1-r2 wegen NPTL installiert habe.

Was ist hier los??? Welches Paket blockt denn jetzt welches???

Was kann ich tun, um das aufzulösen??

EDIT: 

Es hat sich *nur* um einen Lesefehler meinerseits gehandelt  :Embarassed: 

Anstatt beim Profil-Update 

```

ln -s ../usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/x86/2005.0/2.4 make.profile

```

(man achte bitte auf das 2.4 am Ende)

einzutippen, muss es für einen 2.6er-Kernel heißen:

```

ln -s ../usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/x86/2005.0/ make.profile

```

Trotzdem danke an alle Beteiligten für die schnellste Lösung!!

----------

## thrashed

hatte das problem auch.

durch suchen hier im forum habe ich die lösung gefunden:

```
cd /etc

rm make.profile

ln -s

ln -s ../usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/x86/2005.0 make.profile
```

----------

## limes

ändere mal 

```
ln -s ../usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/x86/2005.0/2.4 make.profile
```

in:

```
ln -s ../usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/x86/2005.0 make.profile
```

edit: wer zu spät kommt den bestraft das Leben

----------

## leo2k

mir hat mein portage diesen vorschlag noch nie gemacht, oder habe ich es vll übersehen?

habe jetzt schon öfter davon gehört. soll man das machen, bzw wann ist es sinnvoll?

leo

----------

## limes

 *Quote:*   

> soll man das machen, bzw wann ist es sinnvoll?

 

ja, wenn es ein neues stabiles Profil (sprich: neues gentoo-release) gibt. Portage wird dich nach einem emerge sync darüber informieren.

Üblicherweise gibt es im Forum kurz zuvor massenweise leidige Threads wie: Wann kommt endlich 2005.1  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Martux

 *limes wrote:*   

> ändere mal 
> 
> ```
> ln -s ../usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/x86/2005.0/2.4 make.profile
> ```
> ...

 

@limes

Das hat funktioniert... :Laughing: 

Da war also nur der link falsch gesetzt. 

@leo2k

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> mir hat mein portage diesen vorschlag noch nie gemacht, oder habe ich es vll übersehen? 
> 
> habe jetzt schon öfter davon gehört. soll man das machen, bzw wann ist es sinnvoll? 
> ...

 

Ich hätte es wohl auch lieber gelassen. Auf jedenfall funktioniert es jetzt wieder.

Der genaue Nutzen des profile-updates entzieht sich mir auch...

----------

## leo2k

ich habe das noch nie gemacht. (mein system ist jetzt ca 1 jahr alt)

rein aus interesse habe ich schon ein paar threads zu dem thema gelesen. die meinungen gehen aber auseinander ob das nötig oder nicht ist, bzw ob portage das nicht sowieso selbst macht / nicht macht.

mein system läuft jedenfalls, und was genau das soll ist mir immernoch nicht klar.

leo

----------

